# Forum Destroyer



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

Definitely interested in this review. I have an old Destroyer (about 4 years old now) and I'm debating picking up another one. Subscribed.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

ive been riding an 09 destroyer all season and its a SICK deck for park riding.. slays on boxes/rails/kickers.


----------



## Matuuh (Dec 26, 2008)

Oh, It's a great Board, felt a bit uncomfortable at the start but after i got used to it it just felt sick. Didn't get to jib yet but nailed my first 360 FS and few BS 360s.´It's really light. I don't really even know what to say, it felt great! Awesome board. Got to ride for 3 hrs only tho. Going again tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

Matuuh said:


> Oh, It's a great Board, felt a bit uncomfortable at the start but after i got used to it it just felt sick. Didn't get to jib yet but nailed my first 360 FS and few BS 360s.´It's really light. I don't really even know what to say, it felt great! Awesome board. Got to ride for 3 hrs only tho. Going again tomorrow.


nice man glad u like it.


----------



## Matuuh (Dec 26, 2008)

Few pictures, btw i decided to go with Contacts instead of Cadet Dlx. 
Love them . Board and the bindings, i'd definately recommend.


----------



## darkninja (Jan 17, 2009)

Sweet pics  make sure to let us know how it rides.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

nice - how's the flex? ive been rockin' destroyer boots all season (same pattern as the board - hah) and they're sick. i can imagine the board being on par


----------



## Matuuh (Dec 26, 2008)

Oh, i love the flex its pretty much perfect to take it anywhere in the park. 
Im absolutely in love with this board. It handles kickers really well, has great pop and also good for jibbing, Better for kickers tho.
Love it.


----------



## Bagels (Sep 27, 2008)

My friend just got this board as an upgrade to a broken Burton baron. He loves it. He said its way better than his Baron. 
He has no control issues at fast speeds too. He rated it as an all mountain park board. The graphics are sick too.


----------



## Matuuh (Dec 26, 2008)

Yeah, Graphics are sick. But to be honest its more of a Freestyle board tho but yup, you can take it pretty much anywhere. Took it in pow today even tho its twin every way it was sick, loved it 
Take it anywhere but yeah Park suits the best for it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

nice - your giving me some good thoughts for next season. im definitley in the market for a new stick


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

anyone thinking of getting this board, get it. It seems like everyone has forgetten about forum these days. 

The awesome thing about the destroyer is that once you break it in, its like perfect. Flex and all. I love this board.


----------



## EmoParkRat (Mar 12, 2009)

I have last years destroyer and honestly wasn't a fan of it. The board started out stiff and 20-30 days later was just as stiff as it had been with the nose being slightly softer and having a few cracks through the topsheet from nose presses and such. It can sure charge but just isn't as fun of a ride as my rome artifact.


----------



## jardo56 (Mar 6, 2009)

Yup I got the 158cm version and it's definitely sick. Great control for carving at high speeds, great amount of flex for pop and ollies, and yup.. its feels light.. it's a gem.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

at your height and weight do u feel like the board is a little stiff or long for jibbing?


----------



## EmoParkRat (Mar 12, 2009)

I was riding a 148 and I'm 5'10 and 120 lbs and that thing was almost impossible to press.


----------



## Matuuh (Dec 26, 2008)

Well mine doesn't feel that way. It is better for kickers then it is for rails. But I can easily take mine to rails too, it's still soft enough.


----------

